# Eggs dropped



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

Hi, wondered if any knowledgable shrimp keepers could shed some light on this recurring problem, I have a few blue jelly shrimp one of which was berried until she dropped the eggs today 




Ill cross fingers that some of these eggs hatch, this is the second batch of eggs I've found in moss from these shrimp water params are 7ph Tds 250 50/50 ish mix of ro and tap water to keep these params stable for water changes. Fed twice a week nettle spinach courgette etc i keep catapa leaf in the tank and feed the odd pellet once or twice a month. Could this happen because they are too young to carry the eggs full term. Anyone think I should remove the eggs to try and hatch them, they seem fairly well attached to the moss with flow from the filter passing over them. Any ideas as to any thing else that could cause this tanks fairly stable for a small tank well maintained, baffling tbh, any help appreciated.


----------



## sa80mark (10 Jul 2013)

Im no expert on shrimp but from what ive read shrimp drop eggs mainly for 2 reasons,  bad water and stress these can be constantly changing water parameters such as temp, ph, hardness etc but your tank atleast to my eyes this doesn't seem to fit, hopefully someone else might have a better idea


----------



## basil (10 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much, it could simply be the shrimps first batch of eggs. As long as they are not dying, are moulting and eating ok I'd say bear with them 

If they are getting berried in the first place it would suggest you are doing something right! 

Good luck.


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

basil said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, it could simply be the shrimps first batch of eggs. As long as they are not dying, are moulting and eating ok I'd say bear with them
> 
> If they are getting berried in the first place it would suggest you are doing something right!
> 
> Good luck.


Hi mike, they were fairly small when I got them couple of months ago, looking at her yesterday it was hard for her to hang on to them there seemed just too many eggs for her size, you think it's better to leave them in tank to try and hatch them.


sa80mark said:


> Im no expert on shrimp but from what ive read shrimp drop eggs mainly for 2 reasons,  bad water and stress these can be constantly changing water parameters such as temp, ph, hardness etc but your tank atleast to my eyes this doesn't seem to fit, hopefully someone else might have a better idea


Thanks for the vote of confidence mark  I try and keep all params as stable as is possible in 12 Liters of water, maybe time I convinced the wife they need a bigger tank for a better quality of life


----------



## sa80mark (10 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the vote of confidence mark  I try and keep all params as stable as is possible in 12 Liters of water, maybe time I convinced the wife they need a bigger tank for a better quality of life [/quote]

My misses used to always fall that one


----------



## basil (10 Jul 2013)

If you leave the eggs in the tank, the other shrimps will probably eat them. They are like little protein sweets!

You could take them out and pop them into a small plastic tub with some tank water in. Then float in the same tank, changing the water in the tub each day [with more tank water]. My wife has done this before and hatched eggs that she took from a dead shrimp. Do you know how many weeks the female was berried for?


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

Spotted her yesterday so I would say not long at all maybe a day or two, they seem to get more attention than my kids according to my wife  I will try that then how long is it normally before hatching a few weeks ? Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jul 2013)

not 100% on jellies but RCS and CRS both carry for around 30 days.  Could just be that they are young and warmer waters at the moment...?


----------



## tim (10 Jul 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> not 100% on jellies but RCS and CRS both carry for around 30 days.  Could just be that they are young and warmer waters at the moment...?


Same as rcs so ill aim for 30 days of twice daily water changes then, managed to trim the moss they were on and move them to the tub without dropping any or any contact with air (would it make a difference) do you guys think I should add an air line to keep the water moving in the tub ?


----------



## basil (10 Jul 2013)

We didn't use an airline, but some gentle water movement and increased o2 has to be good you'd think. Trouble is, there's so little info on this subject it's hard to sat whats right or wrong. We just went with a few strands of moss and daily water change using water from the tank they came from. Ours were approx 2 weeks mature from memory and I have to say that i was completely sure it wouldnt work. But to be fair to wifey, she kept at it and 2 weeks later she'd hatched shrimplets! Deffo worth a shot though.


----------

